# logging in



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

can anyone help me here as i find it difficult to log in
thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

decorator said:


> can anyone help me here as i find it difficult to log in
> thanks


Well you have obviously managed to do it
What problems are you having?


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

i dont seem able to log in on the homepage it goes to redirection. i can only log in when posting or replying.anyway enough of this im back in cyprus in 3 weeks finalising a few things ready to move for good.just house to sell now and got two people interested .cant wait to leave here


Veronica said:


> Well you have obviously managed to do it
> What problems are you having?[/QUOT


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Same
Logged in but says im not and getting all sorts of adverts asking me to join.
Obviously if this post is posted im ok


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

i can only log in when replying to a thread.hard work lol


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

decorator said:


> i dont seem able to log in on the homepage it goes to redirection. i can only log in when posting or replying.anyway enough of this im back in cyprus in 3 weeks finalising a few things ready to move for good.just house to sell now and got two people interested .cant wait to leave here
> 
> 
> Veronica said:
> ...


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

ExpatForum said:


> decorator said:
> 
> 
> > i dont seem able to log in on the homepage it goes to redirection. i can only log in when posting or replying.anyway enough of this im back in cyprus in 3 weeks finalising a few things ready to move for good.just house to sell now and got two people interested .cant wait to leave here
> ...


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you opening Expat Forum from your favourites menu? If so, try opening up from a Google search and see if you get the same problem.


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

decorator said:


> ExpatForum said:
> 
> 
> > hi bob
> ...


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

ExpatForum said:


> decorator said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you are not logging in correctly. Do you see the login area of the screen at the top right hand corner before you login? I have attached an image to show you what I mean. Also please remember to click the "remember me" box - this will keep you logged into the site and log you off.
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

decorator said:


> thanks .i cant log in using the box on right as you have shown me all it does is redirect me then nothing happens lol.maybe its my settings will try a bit later


have you cleared your cache/cookies?


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

decorator said:


> thanks .i cant log in using the box on right as you have shown me all it does is redirect me then nothing happens lol.maybe its my settings will try a bit later


Im all sorted 
Cleared Cookies etc
Thanks


----------

